
Search Engines - nraychaudhuri
https://carlhendy.com/history-of-search-engines/#top
======
nraychaudhuri
Here are couple of interesting facts from the article:

\- Robin Li - Founder of Baidu, built the first link-based ranking algorithm,
RankDex.

\- Jeff Bezos is an early investor of google.

\- Google’s PPC model was remarkably similar to Overture (owned by yahoo).
Google settled the lawsuit by offering GOOG shares as compensation.

